# 20th General Assemby of the PCA | Psalm Singing



## re4med (Apr 22, 2009)

The 20th General Assembly appointed a committee to "formulate practical ways in which Psalm singing can be encouraged in the congregations of the PCA and other Reformed churches and to make a report regarding this at the next (i.e. 21st) General Assermbly.

What I am looking for are the RESULTS/RESPONSES of the General Assembly of the recommendations of the committee. 

Thanks!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 22, 2009)

This resulted in the Trinity Psalter I think? The Minutes would be definitive to consult. Contact Wayne Sparkman at the PCAHS. There may also be info to find online there.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's a link Wayne sent me.
PCA Position Papers - 1993 Report of the "Psalm Singing" Subcommittee


----------



## CNJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Granted there are theological problems in hymns. Dare I ask another question. Does anyone ever find theological errors in the Psalters? The one we sing from is not exact Scripture. Just wondering.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 22, 2009)

This is not a thread to discuss exclusive psalmody. Otherwise it will get locked and moved to the EP sub.forum.


----------

